# wanted indoor hatchery..



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

looking for equipment to buy. new or used . i know this is not the forum exactly but it may be. Tanks,pumps,filters,hoses,heaters,lights, etc.

PM ME, And illget you an email address.

Thanks MAC


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

What are you looking to raise.......send me a PM I have some stuff. Pipe, pump, tanks......depends on how big you wanna go.


----------

